# Found A Great Store



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi my husband and I went shopping. Actually we were just taking a scenery drive on Sunday. We found a great pet supply store called REN'S PETSDEPOT.

It is located at:
4002 TRAFALGAR RD.
OAKVILLE, ON
L6H 787
905-257-4611
I’m not sure if they have a website I will have to ask the next time I go in

Well we decided to take a quick look... Yah right!!

I was able to get everything I have been trying to hold of buying over the Internet.
WE WENT CRAZY IN THAT STORE. I had to hold back. There was so much stuff there that I learned about from SM. 
They even have grooming scissors, shavers, leads, bows and ribbons in a box.
The only two things I could not find was Bless the beast and tub spray attachments
They have coat handlers, and pet silk as well.

This us what we got:

PRO-LINE BLUE MINX SHAPOO 16 OZ. 12.99 
PRO-LINE SHEL RINCE PLUS 16.0Z 5.49
WC RAINBOW GROOMING BANDS 100 3.99
#1 ALL SYSTEM 35MM WHITE PAD/SOFT POKET BRUSH 19.99 yippee
ESPREE HIGH SHEEN FINISHING SPRAY 5.99
#1 ALL SYSTEM SUPER WHITENING GEL 11.19

I got all the small bottles because I wanted to try then out first . I'm happy with everything. Next time I will get the big bottles for 24.99.

I did not see the Absolutely Natural shampoo, I will have to go back and look again

As soon as we got home I grabbed chelsey and Chester and it was bath time.
The PRO-LINE was great removed the pee stains..
I still had to use the Bless the Beast shampoo on Chelsey be ause I noticed after using the pro -line her hair was not smooth to comb through an I saw a matt forming.
so I quickly ran a small amount of Bless the Beast over her and rinsed it out.
That took care of that matt.








I used the Rainbow Bands for the topknot








#1 ALL SYSTEM 35MM WHITE PAD/SOFT POKET BRUSH The brush oh my gosh the brush was amazing...








puppies loved it and me too.

The 1 ALL SYSTEM SUPER WHITENING GEL:
I used it to clean the tearstains some red is still on Chelsey but not much. It said you should use it between baths so I put some on Chester and Chelsey so far so good... their faces have not gotten any redder. Can't wait to wash it off and see what happens.

ESPREE HIGH SHEEN FINISHING SPRAY:
Then I blow dried them and use.
It was amazing.. Chelsey her was not fluffy and flying in my face anymore. It was smooth and soft shiny and laid flat. Chester’s hair looked nice and shiny too.
Eventually I will go back and get one of those grooming shavers and scissors.

Kallie/Catcher's Mom, LadysMom JMM just wanted to say Thank you Thank you. For all the Internet sites and links and product reviews. They were a great help. 
Oh yes and thanks to Joe for a great website and forum


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

That's awesome!! Good job!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's great!! I just recently found my new favorite store too!! It is tucked behind a Petco, so I never noticed it. One day my bf and I were looking at new cars for him, and on the test drive we found the store...It has all the good food brands, and tons of stuff that I had been buying online, so yea!!! no more shipping fees for me!







The car dealership must have thought we stole the car because I took so long in the store


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe I can get them to order bless the Beast and then I will deffinetly have one stop shopping.









I was really in shock when I went in there.. They had every thing... food , leads, shampoo all grooming needs except a grooming table. I'm really happy and saving money on shipping. Shipping here is so expensive.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They do have a website!
http://www.renspets.com/

Good find. Have you been to Pet Supply House in Guelph? They have absolutely everything too!
http://www.petsupplyhouse.com/


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Mar 15 2005, 06:30 PM
> *They do have a website!
> http://www.renspets.com/
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the website.
I have never been to guelph. I guess now I have a reason to go there


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've never used the Proline shampoos. I have to admit I don't have any whitening shampoo in the house. A double shampoo in Coat Handler brightens them up more than enough for me. 

I'm glad you found some products you like.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you know what really bothers me??


i get Modern Dog magazine...and canada has A BUNCH of awesome stores!!

and its annoying that i cant go. LOL. 

since you live in Canada, you should sooo get the Modern Dog magazine and check out all those stores. they all look awesome.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 16 2005, 12:36 AM
> *you know what really bothers me??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I guess it depend were in Canada. I could not find a store that carried any of the above products not even the brushes and they did not know what i was talking about when i asked them about the #1 A system brush. The U.S petsmart carries a lot more stuff then ours. We have a few nice small stores but they are extreamy expensive. 
This store was reasonable.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 15 2005, 11:06 PM
> *I've never used the Proline shampoos. I have to admit I don't have any whitening shampoo in the house. A double shampoo in Coat Handler brightens them up more than enough for me.
> 
> I'm glad you found some products you like.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43675*


[/QUOTE]

The pro line really works.. My husband mentioned to me that the shampoo we bought on Sunday worked on chesley.. She is not yellow anymore. 

( he does not notice stuff unless I point it out.)
so that a major improvement to me. There are some new pictures of her in the gallery.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was just thinking of going to Ren's...I live in Burlington, just next door to Oakville. I'm still looking for a stand dryer. I went to Pet Supply House in Guelph, it is a fabulous store and as Charmypoo said, has everything too. They sometimes have refurbished dryers so I keep checking their web site in case one comes up I can afford







Did you notice dryers at Ren's? I may just drive over there on Monday. Like you, I would love to save money on shipping. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Mar 18 2005, 11:44 PM
> *I was just thinking of going to Ren's...I live in Burlington, just next door to Oakville.  I'm still looking for a stand dryer.  I went to Pet Supply House in Guelph, it is a fabulous store and as Charmypoo said, has everything too.  They sometimes have refurbished dryers so I keep checking their web site in case one comes up I can afford
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Unfortunetly they don't have any stand dryers on site. I think in the catolog they had one.. I think you may have to order it from them.
The one in guelph sounds really good


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks, Chelsey, for always taking the time to report to us on what you are buying, trying, and what works and what doesn't. This has been so helpful to me.









I did the trade with Mystify79--traded my petsilk products, which I don't like, for the Bless the Beasts--which I LOVE!!!









So, Thanks Again.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'll look for my modern dog magazine and i'll post some of the sites that they have advertised!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

SylphidesMom, Your welcome. That's what I love about SM. We can share information.

Well I got my husband to go with my this weekend to Guess were?
Guelph
It took us a while to get there as we took the long way and miss a few important streets








We left mississauga at 2;00 and got there aroung 3:30 4:00. 
Ren is a bigger store an carries more things in the store. Pet Supply House in Guelph has the christen brushes and more grooming coats , lots of leads, and a few other products that Rens does not carry. Also Pef suppy house crates are cheper.
I did purchase a few things. I got the #A System Holding Gel, a homistat to remove the hair from chesters ears, cutting sissore for 29.00 and a small clipper for triming paws and belly. We also got bows. I asked them if they had once that were not so girly , girly. What she did for me was trade out the pink once for solid green








Pink is not my forviet color... 
I for got to get the aprin to cover my clothes when grooming..









Well they were very nice to use the serive was great. I would deffinetly go back .
We also took in a movie while we were there... we saw the ring two... holly it was scary.. very good.

Oh I did ask the lady about the dryers, the one they had on hand ,she said were for spot drying for shows... not so much as full drying. We would have to order the correct dryer .
I need a dryer too. The puppies took over mine









Oh by the way I use the clippers , it was amazing... really happy. 
and chelsey looks great... trying ot put new pic in the gallery... but I think it is full.

doctorcathy, I would love to see the site... maybe I can get my husband to go with me to an other store


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry it took me so long to finally do this....im a lazy procrastinator. lol. 

im not sure which are DEFINITELY canadian. i just notice that a bunch have canadian addresses.









www.room-candy.com
www.barkandfitz.com
www.dogs-in-the-city.com
www.mypuppy.ca
www.jollypet.com
www.poshnosh.ca
www.poshpoochy.com
www.luxepets.com
fursacci.com
www.hautediggitydog.com
www.ambersarmoire.com
www.jakeandbarkley.com
www.kudoscollars.com
www.luxurypettuffets.com
www.woofstock.ca
www.lulujane.com
www.doubledog.biz
www.puppyjones.com
www.ruffstuffpetproducts.com
www.doggydocks.com
www.barkingbaby.com
www.petcard.ca
www.magno-pets.com
www.cocos.ca
www.merryproducts.com
www.pawpalaceonline.com
www.pluscious.com
www.heartofmyheartpets.com
www.theprivilegedpooch.com
www.paw-wear.com
www.deltachelsea.com
www.jaxandbones.com
www.taucalearesort.com
www.idealpetfashions.com
www.pet-living.com
www.chloescanine.com
www.planetdog.ca
www.fetchstore.ca
www.for-pet-sake.com
www.johnpaulpet.com
www.rigby.ca/grubbypaws
www.avenuearabella.com
www.naturalpluspetsupplies.com
www.alpenschatz.com
www.efarms.ca
www.urbanwolf.ca
www.smallcorner.ca
www.nickint.com
www.djpets.com
www.equilineapparel.com
www.coddleddog.com
www.woofwearinc.com
www.woofcosmetics.com
princessfield.com
www.beautymark.ca
www.teenieandtank.com
www.photogemic.com
www.petsit.com
www.pets-show.com
www.caninecouture.ca
www.bennybullys.com
www.tire-biter.com
www.spaethos.com

www.moderndogmagazine.com


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 22 2005, 01:22 AM
> *sorry it took me so long to finally do this....im a lazy procrastinator.  lol.
> 
> im not sure which are DEFINITELY canadian.  i just notice that a bunch have canadian addresses.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information.... this will keep me busy for a while









Barkand Fitz , I;ve been there... It's a really nice store a bit pricie but worth every doller. I got a chanel type coat for chelsey and a thick wool sweater that matches my husbands for chester. Also the Buddy Belts for both puppies two sets of boots ,collers and a treat jar. I spent a lot of money in there, .. they have really good customer service.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The most current exchange rate is $1 US = $1.20 Canadian. So a $40 CAD item would be $33.30 US. I don't know how that affects shipping costs, though. 

Anyone?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

there are a lot more that are canadian. a lot of them are in "vancouver"(cant spell). all the ones that end in .ca is canadian. definitely get modern dog magazine....then you can see samples of what these places sell, you know?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! There is a lot of info in this thread.


----------

